# Did you use a sitz bath preperation after birth?



## Sassafrass (Mar 3, 2004)

If so, did you find it soothing? Where did you get it? Or did you make it yourself? I am thinking this might feel really good, but oul local HFS does not have bulk herbs, and I think I might be too late to order them









Thanks!

Angela


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

bump.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

found one! here ya go! http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=127775

hth! Hope its not too late!


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

I used a sitz bath a few days after my homebirth (to speed-heal a small tear that was flirting with infection) and used an herbal concoction prepared by my midwives (so I don't have the recipe to share, sorry.) After the herb stuff was used up, I used some sea salt (& kosher salt) to make some nice warm soothing saltwater.

I do wish I could've had my sitz bath up and running right away post-partum, because that would be a great way to pee during those first 24 hours post-partum! Peeing in the shower, in a bath, are great ways to ease the pee...but a sitz bath is speedier, because you're just filling that bowl on the toilet, and then you dump it into the toilet. I also love a peri-bottle sprayed on the perineum, but dunking one's _whole_ bottom in water to pee sounds heavenly!

Ohh...and you could use a bit of cool water (instead of the ice pack to the perineum) too, I suppose! A 101 uses, to be sure....if you can withstand the embarassment of _purchasing_ the sitz bath (I just sent my poor dad out to do that chore....but I was embarassed to ask him!)


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

A friend brought one over on my first day back from the hospital, so 3 days after ds was born. The idea didn't appeal to me at all, but I was so sore I could hardly walk. I did it that night and OMG, what a difference! It was heaven.

You can call Moonflower catalog (Cascade Health Products) at 800-443-9942 to order the herbal mix. I just got my birth kit from them. Very quick shipping.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Where do you get one of these little bum-bath creations ?


----------



## mamasiobhan (Feb 22, 2002)

Just as Oceanbaby said, you can get the sitz bath and the herbs (and lots of other cool stuff too!) from Cascade Health products. If you don't want to call the 800-number, here are the URLs:

http://www.1cascade.com/natural_prod...z_bath_plastic

http://www.1cascade.com/natural_prod...rth_sitz_herbs


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## Kim2002 (May 15, 2004)

I used a sitz bath after my first, but only used plain warm water. No one ever suggested that I should use herbs or saltwater solution. Can someone tell me if the herbs speed the healing process? Or what exactly was the function of the herbs?


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I used epsom salts and witch hazel....It was heaven on the toilet


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Epsom salts worked for me!


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Used one after the birth of both children. Hospital even sent me home with one.









Talk about the most heavenly thing in the world!! My OB encouraged me to use it EVERY time I peed and anytime I felt sore too.







He said it promotes healing which is the best thing. I used plain warm water and witchhazel with my DD but used some stuff herbal stuff that a friend sent me with my DS. I really need to figure out what stuff that was... it was awesome.
















And a "rice bag" is always nice too. I made a couple to alternate warm and cold... smooths those swollen muscles! Aaaaw!


----------

